# Some of my meeces...



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I am to weak willed to be a breeder :lol: Most of my girls and boys were from litters bred from my favourite pet boy, Mintola, and I ended up keeping everyone  They all had names by the time they were a week old 

These are my beautiful and much missed Mintola's sons who are now 8 1/2 months old. Trebor, Sully, Hubble, Bubble, Trouble, Gideon and Jones live together in the Freddy with a wheel each and several ropes to play on. With the exception of Bubble they still all get on with their other brothers and will happily play together and give one another a bath or play tag on my arms and shoulders, but they just don't like to live together all the time.

Jones (always in the thick of things. As an aside he had a major fight with Gideon and ended up with a wound on his leg a week ago and had to be removed from the group cage. After it healed I put him back in just to see how it would go and I am very pleased to say that he has been fully accepted back into his brothers' group )









Sully (a little over weight but is a squishy teddy bear!)









Indiana (who went into a sulk as he doesn't like not being on my shoulder! He has the same temperament as his dad)









Trebor 









BJ 









Gideon 









Trouble 









Bubble 









Sealey 









Vidal 









Bluey









Hubble 









And one of my original boys Kissifur (brother to Mintola) he is 19 and a half months old and does everything at a million miles an hour!!









Charlie who I've had now for 13 months, which makes him (roughly) 16/17 months old. 









Scramble around 17 to 18 months old









Toastie (Scramble's brother from the same litter and uncle to Mintola's sons and daughters.) 









Pop my rescue boy (who's roughly 8 months old I reckon and I've had him since April  









And my attempt at a small group shot. As you can see they weren't having any of it :lol: :


















I'm hoping to get some photos of my girls and 4 remaining boys over the next few days but hope you like them


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I like indiana and the siamese meecers


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're so sweet, especially the "oldies" I can't help having a soft spot for an old mouse


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you  Indiana is one of my favourites too Fun Family Rodentry  I shouldn't have favourites when they are all pets but he sits on my shoulder and wants to be carried around all day for a hug :love1 
Boggit keeper: glad I'm not the only one :lol: My oldies rule the roost and they know it :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Are Sealey and Bluey the neutered boys?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I like Charlie (not just because of his name) nice colour and markings. Older mice have something special. My oldest buck is 23 months, I hope he turns two years next month, he'll be the first.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Are Sealey and Bluey the neutered boys?


No - the only two boys that are neutered are Tate and Lyle the little broken black boys I got from you (remember you named them M1 and M2  ) I asked the unneutered boys what they thought about being neutered and their response was:









And I'm pretty sure that was supposed to mean "EEEKKKKK!!!!!" :lol:

I totally agree SiamMeece  Older mice really are special. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your boy celebrates his second birthday next months too 

I promise more piccies of my 4 remaining boys and my girlies soon  Just excuse the fact that there are little christmas presents and baubles in the piccies as I've been taking photos to make my own Christmas cards  Nothing like subtle hints as to what i want for my Christmas :lol:


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Jones is LOVE :love1 I would steal him certainly.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

zigable said:


> Jones is LOVE :love1 I would steal him certainly.


  :mrgreen: He's _all_ mine  But thank you


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Just a few piccies of some of my other furries  The rest wouldn't come out of bed but I will catch a photo at some point :lol:

Crazy Daisy  Part time occupation - biscuit thief and tutor to mice in all things wacky. My poor girl has a tumour at her bum She is 19 and a half months old, sister to Fidget, Kissifur, and the sorely missed Mintola.









Sookie - sister to Sherbet, Scramble and Toastie as well as mum to half of my muddle of mice  She has a big tumour at her leg so won't be around much longer  She is a very anxious mouse and easily upset. Also the reason her sister has no fur on her shoulder :? 









(You can see her tumour at the back leg in this photo)









Fidget sister to Crazy Daisy. She has both a tumour in her stomach and one on her face  Never really a mouse who likes to get a cuddle or be handled but very sweet and protective of her friends and family.









Semolina (at the front) and Bitsy (at the back with a tumour ) They are almost 9 months old and this is them modelling the lovely new hammock my friend sent me as a surprise  Again, like their mum Sookie they don't like being handled and scream blue murder if they get picked up :?









Itsy, another of Sookie's daughters. Checking out the hammock for the first time.









Tippy - Daisy's student in all things crazy :lol:









Rosie - Tate's best friend









Tate (from Kallan)- who needs to learn that he is neutered and that he should NOT be doing to the girls what little boys do :evil: 









Lyle, Tate's brother. Again, he doesn't seem to realise that he is neutered and won't leave the girls alone that he is living with. But he gets on very well with Daisy and Fidget.









Poppy. Her tail has bright red/purple markings which would normally indicate a heart or circulation issue but the medication to help it hasn't made any difference. Doesn't stop her being a monkey and getting into everything :lol:









Custard (brother to Mustard, below) who is from a friend who got two "female" mice from a breeder. Custard's not too convinced that there is a biscuit in the food box :lol: He and Mustard are now...6 months.









Mustard, the sweet little pirate mouse doing his best "What you looking at?" pose :lol:









Just 6 more meeces to get piccies of :lol:


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Can I please come Mouse Nap all of your siamese mice??    Pretty Pleeeeeeeease  :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Fun Family Rodentry said:


> Can I please come Mouse Nap all of your siamese mice??    Pretty Pleeeeeeeease  :twisted:  :lol:


  It's a good job you're in another country :lol: You're not close enough to mouse nap  :twisted: I'm really, really pleased with them all  They are all bred from a pet shop mouse and a little feeder breeder that I fell in love with


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww :love Stupid horrid tumours 

I love that meeces usually leave cable ties alone, I don't have the same luck with my hamsters so my bin cages took more work :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

ZOMG! How cute is Tate's picture! Holding the pressie and all!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> ZOMG! How cute is Tate's picture! Holding the pressie and all!


 That's one of the neutered boys from you  He really liked that pressie :lol: And he loved getting his photo taken, sat and posed and everything :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

do neutered males live happily together? do all vets do this?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> do neutered males live happily together? do all vets do this?


These two (Tate and Lyle) live happily together although they do annoy their girl companions somewhat :lol: They also seemed quite happy to go in with my unneutered boys, but the unneutered boys were too used to their own space :lol: Kallan is the only vet I know who has done it within my area but from the other members on a pet mouse forum it does seem to be that there are other vets out there who do it - some of the rescues involved in the recent Welsh Mouse rescue are getting the males neutered in order to increase their changes at rehoming because being neutered means that there is less chance of having to separate them (although it still depends somewhat on the mouse's temprament (sp.) as not all the aggression is hormonal) and they have the options of putting them in with other boys or with girls


----------

